
Worlds within a self: V. S. Naipaul and modernity - Thevet
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/v-s-naipauls-journeys-sanjay-krishnan-review-helen-hayward/
======
techbio
Title should read "V. S. Naipaul" (not vs. S.)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V._S._Naipaul](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V._S._Naipaul)

~~~
dang
Whoa! Corner case. Will investigate.

Title fixed in the meantime. (It was 'Worlds within a self: vs. S. Naipaul and
modernity'.)

